# Graphic Card with 10k?



## dominoanty (Oct 18, 2011)

I have a 9500GT now ..which practically will suck for playing Arkham City, Battlefield3,Modern Warfare 3 , Revelations 
My monitor is 1920 x 1080 a 22" AOC monitor so i need a new gfx card for playing at a good resolution..
These are my specs now :

1 TB Western Digital Caviar Green i guess" As a replacement for my old destroyed 500gb hdd..
2.33 GHz Core 2 Quad Q6600 ..
4 GB DDR2 800 MHz Ram .. [Just let this one pass ]
Intel DG35EC motherboard
GeForce 9500GT 1GB DDR 2 

TLDR: Need new Graphic Card for  less than 10k.. Possibly 460 GTX? I do not prefer ATI gfx cards


----------



## gameranand (Oct 18, 2011)

why don't you prefer ATI ?? They are quite good I must say.


----------



## Skud (Oct 18, 2011)

Why not ATI/AMD? MSI 6850 Cyclone would be the best option in your budget.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 18, 2011)

6850 is best option within 10k hands down!!no arguments over there!!


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 18, 2011)

> 33 GHz Core 2 Quad Q6600 ..



That's some kind of beast you got there! From which planet have you bought it? PSU details?


----------



## topgear (Oct 19, 2011)

^^ read carefully - it's 2.33Ghz 



dominoanty said:


> *2.33 GHz* Core 2 Quad Q6600 ..



what PSu do you have ? Brand and Model name ?


----------



## dominoanty (Oct 19, 2011)

I have heard that there are bugs in ATI cards? Is that all just BS? I actually liked the price point of the 6850. If I go for 6850 , is it in any way better than the 460 GTX?  And if I decide to pick this one up , which manufacturer should i get ? The one I have now is Galaxy and my comp guy picked the manufacturer . But now since I know that there are differences , is MSI the best one ? Cause I heard MSI cards are overclockable to sw33t h34v3n ?


----------



## Skud (Oct 19, 2011)

For 6850, MSI Cyclone is one of the best model, if not the best. And regarding bugs, well, what to say. Pure BS.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 19, 2011)

Another vote for MSI 6850 Cyclone. Its really the best card ~10K range without any doubt.


----------



## topgear (Oct 20, 2011)

yep Under 10k - HD6850 cyclone PE should be considered - it's actually just Rs.~9k but OP needs to tell us which PSu or Power Supply Unit he has ??


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Oct 20, 2011)

Msi cyclone R6850 PE/OC priced at 9.8k+free shipping at smcinternational,it is the best card under 10k


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 20, 2011)

Msi cyclone R6850 PE/OC - 9450/-


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 21, 2011)

topgear said:


> yep Under 10k - HD6850 cyclone PE should be considered - it's actually just Rs.~9k but OP needs to tell us which PSu or Power Supply Unit he has ??



Yes, he will need 600Watts PSUto run it. Best choice would be Corsair GS600 @4K


----------



## Cilus (Oct 21, 2011)

600W is not needed. Tagan Stonerock 500W @ 3K is enough for it. However, my vote is also for GS600 as it is amore future proof solution.


----------



## topgear (Oct 22, 2011)

If Op wants to save 1k then he can get Tagan Stonerock 500W - the 36A amp on +12v should be enough for OPs need


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 22, 2011)

nVidia Option: (which is lesser performing than a HD6850) GTX 550 Ti. 
Its approx 1k cheaper but slower by a good margin.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Oct 22, 2011)

Tech_Wiz said:


> nVidia Option: (which is lesser performing than a HD6850) GTX 550 Ti.
> Its approx 1k cheaper but slower by a good margin.



The "new" GeForce GTX 460 cards from Palit and Gigabyte (see my other thread) are available at ~9.2K. They perform similar to the 6850 and thus can be considered a good NVIDIA alternative.

BTW GTX 550 Ti OC edition from MSI is also a good option (I think MSI has a 550 Ti Cyclone version) at about 8.6K.


----------



## dominoanty (Oct 26, 2011)

I decided on the 560 Ti


----------



## topgear (Oct 27, 2011)

^^ which brand ?? and what's the price ?? it's not around ~10k for sure 

You can also take a look at HD6950 1GB which is around ~13k - performs neck to neck with 560 Ti and consumes a little less power - for any of these cards get a good PSU like Seasonic S12 II Bronze 520W @ 3.5k or Corsair GS600 @4k


----------

